# Flounder Rigs?



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

What is detailed best way to rig up for flounder when fishing 
( I have never rigged up myself for flounder - always a guide)
:notworthy:
1 Off of a pier ?

2. In Drifting Boat?


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Both ways I would try to find silty bottom and jig Gulps off the bottom,from a boat you can throw out 4 rods and let the drifting do the work. Hope this helps. The best jig heads I have found are 1/4 oz Troll Rites..but any will work.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I like to use finger Mullet or Bull minnows with a Kahle or a #2 circle if I don't have Kahles. About 12-14"s of leader to a swivel with weight appropriate egg sinker. Slow drag it a foot or two and pause. If you have a bunch of Pin/Pig fish around it usually helps to keep it moving. The Gulps and also just pin a minnow on a plan jighead works well sometime too. Depends on where and how your fishing. I see your in the Cove. I live right down the road from you on old 99 going towards Soldiers Creek. We usually go out in the Gulf a few times a month and usually looking for another person if your interested.


----------

